# Is hypnosis the same as CBT?



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Is hypnosis the same as CBT??


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is some info to help you:Hypnosis for IBShttp://ibs.about.com/od/treatmentofibs/p/hypnorx.htmCognitive Behavior Therapy for IBShttp://ibs.about.com/od/treatmentofibs/p/cbtrx.htm


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Some more information can be found in the thread above which defines both modalities:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/36989-welcome-to-the-cbt-and-ht-forum-treatment-methods-defined/Simply put - CBT - Cognitive Behavioral Therapy uses the thinking mind to help you cope with symptoms - but can incorporate some aspects of hypnotherapy.Hypnotherapy/hypnosis uses the power of the subconscious mind to break the brain-gut connection that triggers IBS symptoms.Both are excellent tools for IBS, but should be done independent of the other; that is, chose one or the other, dont do both at the same time.Hope this helps.


----------

